# slocum 43? any opinions



## gavinandrebecca (Oct 28, 2007)

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...lim=broker&&hosturl=bayisland&&ywo=bayisland&

I hope thats a link

Put a deposit on this boat subject to survey, etc. the motor has low compresion and i have a quote being prepared.
the owner is ill (apparently) and returned to germany had the boat on the market since march, and he took my 1st offer $30K less.
Question is should i hit it further down once the problems are revealed, as we all know boat owners always have a never ending "to do" list.
Plan is to sail back to australia via panama canal on the cocnut milk run, and then have a live aboard here.
All i am hearing is yachts are not selling so how "rude" can i be?
Appreciate frank discussion


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I think once you have an offer accepted then you should be bound to honor it EXCEPT for the additional costs of putting things right that you didn't know about that show up on the survey. For example...if you need a new diesel...you are perfectly entitled to liberally allow for the cost of a new rebuilt one and installation in a revised offer. On the other hand...if you saw the sails were in fair condition during you initial inspection, it would not be ethical IMHO to ask for a reduction to replace them. 
Of course...you can be as "rude" as you want to...but the above guidelines would govern my own actions. $130k for that boat in good condition is a good deal...and I'm sure it will go lower after survey...but nice and sturdy to get you home safely! Good luck!!


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey, congratulations! Seems like a lot of boat for the money -- and a great adventure machine. Very squarely within the parameters of the solid cruiser your wife seems to feel more comfortable with.

With 7000+ hours on the engine, I'm not surprised at the low compression. Factor that you may be looking at a re-build or re-engine in the near future.

As far as being "rude", remember it's a business transaction so it should be kept cordial and impersonal. Leave emotions at the door. Also, I'm not sure the market is as bad as some potential buyers might wish it is, so there's probably a limit to how low this guy will go. If you're getting it at -$30k off the already reduced asking price, he may not appreciate it if you nickel and dime him. I wouldn't pester him about anything unless it's a biggie.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

First off- congratulations on the new boat! An offer on a boat is a binding contract, however, generally there are ways to get out of it based on survey, financing, sea trial, etc. I just purchased a boat that was advertised as "ready to go to sea" and based on the sea trial and survey it was obvious that it wasn't(lot's of issues). Based on that we rescinded our offer and then put in a new offer based on cost of repairs, etc to bring it up to the "go to sea" condition. Offer was accepted. Read your purchase/sale agreement carefully, if you do not reject the deal within a certain amount of time after survey you may be obligated to proceed with the purchase at agreed on price. Good luck.

John


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

That engine is very likely due for big maintenance, although if I were going to fully rebuild an engine, it would be the Perkins 4-108, which is the archetype of the big, slow marine diesel and is well-supported for spares.

The rest of the boat looks decent. Stan Huntington is not well known (and may be dead as he is virtually invisible on the Web), but I've seen his name associated with quite a few low-volume, 40-50 foot cruisers of a certain "husky" profile, and this, while looking like a stretch Perry design, fits that box.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Valiente said:


> ......The rest of the boat looks decent. *Stan Huntington* is not well known (and may be dead as he is virtually invisible on the Web), but I've seen his name associated with quite a few low-volume, 40-50 foot cruisers of a certain "husky" profile, and this, while looking like a stretch Perry design, fits that box.


The designer of the Slocum was Stan Hunting_*ford*,_ and he has a number of designs to his credit. A Vancouver based designer, his work includes the Cooper line of pilothouse boats (32-51 feet), the Banner series of aft cockpit designs on the same hulls, the popular Maple Leaf series (37 - 68 feet) and a number of other commissioned designs such as the Slocum.

He has, indeed, passed on. His sons and family still sail and race locally. Last I heard his son was involved in Cooper/Queenship, the company born out of Cooper Yachts as the local industry shifted to high end large motoryachts.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I would agree with Cam, you have made a deal and need to live with it in terms of the price of the boat. That said, you are coming into this deal expecting the boat to be in sound enough condition to sail back to Australia and that is unlikely for a 20 year old Asian built boat. You have been warned about the engine so that is already considered in the price. But an Asian boat of this era, especially one that has been in the Caribbean for a while is likely to have a whole parcel of big issues. For example, you can expect blisters as this was the heart of blister problems on Asian built boats. The original electrical sysetem would not be likely to meet modern standards and is likely to be close to shot. Plumbing which was often done with steel wound radiator hose is likely to be near the end of its useful lifespand and so on. The typically black iron fuel tanks are likely to be shot, In other words $130,000 is prpbably a very high price for an Asian 43 footer of this vintage and once surveyed, unless the previous owner has addressed these issues, the likely problems encountered will be of significant value and will result in items to be renegotiated.

On the other hand, the prior owner absorbed the expense of replacing the teak decks, and repalcing the original standing rigging and so may have addressed these other items as well. If all of these items have been addressed, then that is not a bad price for the old girl. 

Jeff


----------



## gavinandrebecca (Oct 28, 2007)

cheers fellas
just on the design... these hulss also formed the basis for the passport 42 and formosa 42. i dont know where the extra foot came from for the slocum.
The survey from 2006 says no blisters and the electronics are old, i think i will replace b4 setting of and have facored that in. but if sails are dodgey, fuel tanks rusting, well we have a list of things to look out for, eg the chain plates. I will keep ya's posted
thanks v. much all


----------



## gavinandrebecca (Oct 28, 2007)

just to add...
sailnet sells a lot of nav stuff, who owns it and what kinda deals could i get. i would be (have been) looking at the raymarine e series with the instrumentation, sea talk raytech, the whole suite
sounds dumb askinf here, but are they able to do better that westmarine


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

G&B...1-800-597-1781 is the toll free # for Sailnet's store. Suggest you figure out what you need and price it at West...then call to see if they'll beat the price.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Just to mention, several of the bigger chandleries, like WestMarine, Defender.com, fawcetts, have new boat owner or boat commissioning package discounts of some sort that are well worth looking into.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Faster said:


> The designer of the Slocum was Stan Hunting_*ford*,_ and he has a number of designs to his credit. A Vancouver based designer, his work includes the Cooper line of pilothouse boats (32-51 feet), the Banner series of aft cockpit designs on the same hulls, the popular Maple Leaf series (37 - 68 feet) and a number of other commissioned designs such as the Slocum.
> 
> He has, indeed, passed on. His sons and family still sail and race locally. Last I heard his son was involved in Cooper/Queenship, the company born out of Cooper Yachts as the local industry shifted to high end large motoryachts.


That explains how few mentions he gets in Google! Thanks for the correction: I had originally typed "Hunting*d*on"...but that was wrong also! Yes, the Maple Leaf 42 we discussed some months back was one of his.


----------



## Lion35 (Sep 28, 2007)

Cograts! Looks like a great boat and it looks to be very well maintaned. Nicely equiped too! At about half the price of a Passport 42.


----------

